# Snigger..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.








:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

It's astonishing, isn't it? I spent a year in the states and many U.S citizens are very insular. But a guy running for president.... :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

And why must the politicians of the USA pi$$ off foreigners by mis-pronouncing the names of their countries?

Eye-rak

Eye-ran

Wales, England -------- oooppss sorry.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well they have had Playboy Kenedy, actor Regan, evangelist and oil man Bush as presidents of the most powerful country in the 'world'.

Why not a num-nut like Romney. Hillary will help him..... :roll: :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'll never forgive them for this:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It's not the first time such quoteable phrases have been uttered;

Geroge W (2000) "Most of our imports come from overseas "

Dan Quayle (1992) "I know how to spell potatoe" - said to a 12 year old who tried to correct him...... (unsuccessfully)

Mike Hukabee (2008) "And the ultimate thing is, I may not be the expert that some people are on foreign policy, but I did stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night."

Rudi Guiliani (2008) "We don't all agree on everything. I don't agree with myself on everything."

Sarah Palin (2008) "They are also building schools for the Afghan children so that there is hope and opportunity in our neighboring country of Afghanistan." 

and there are so many from George W that he has had BOOKS just full of his misquotes..........

and still they give them the matches for the blue touch paper.........

Dave :roll:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

They say that it is positively disadvantageous to appear to be educated in American presidential politics. :roll: 

Dick


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Some more 

"We use Ann sparingly right now so that people don't get tired of her." –Mitt Romney, referring to his wife while speaking to a room of wealthy donors in Florida, May 17, 2012

"I love this state. The trees are the right height." —Mitt Romney, campaigning in Michigan (February 2012)

"When you have a fire in an aircraft, there's no place to go, exactly, there's no -- and you can't find any oxygen from outside the aircraft to get in the aircraft, because the windows don't open. I don't know why they don't do that. It's a real problem." –Mitt Romney, suggesting it would be a good idea to crack a window at 35,000 feet, Beverly Hills fundraiser, Sept. 22, 2012

"PETA is not happy that my dog likes fresh air." —Mitt Romney in 2007, responding to criticism from People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals following revelations that he had once put the family dog in a carrier and strapped it to the roof of his car during a 12-hour road trip

"I believe in an America where millions of Americans believe in an America that's the America millions of Americans believe in. That's the America I love." –Mitt Romney (January 2012)


----------

